# Broken to drive previously?



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

sounds like he has been driven before,you would know for definite once he is in the cart and turn him full circle on the road,if he has no problems, then i,d say he knows his job


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the weight of your daughter would be too much to pull not knowing how big she is. A cart and wheels doesn't have that much drag to it and is easy to pull. I wouldn't put more than 20 pds in the sled. If you can't pull it fairly easy then it is too heavy


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

She's 70 pounds. That makes sense. I'm going to put something lighter in the sled today, and maybe try the cart tomorrow. 

The cart has bicycle tires, so I'm hoping that will be easy for the little guy.


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

He definitely acts like an old pro.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

He actually sound like my 2 years old colt who lived in a wild herd, got put on a plane, got neglected and then ended up with me; he ad barely seen a person before and definetly not a harness or cart. But he acts like he knows exactly what's it's about 

Your horse is robably either well broke and has been pulling before, or he's a calm and good horse in general. Be careful but I don't think you'll get any problems.

Or have you already tried and how did it go?


----------

